

DjangoCon US 2011 - idan
http://2011.djangocon.us

======
idan
/me scours hipmunk for plane tickets.

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks! Let us know if your search is anything less than awesome. And /hotels
includes Airbnb if you need a place to crash on the cheap...

